
#TradeForDesign – Trade your design or developer skills to travel the world - tiagonarciso
http://trade.fordesign.io/
======
tiagonarciso
Hey guys! We are super excited to announce our newest project —
#TradeForDesign

#TradeForDesign connects creatives and business owners that want to exchange
their services instead of money.

Last year we launched For Design and since then we have been traveling the
world exchanging design for services or products. We believe that anyone has
the potential to change the world, and design can help them to achieve their
goals. But sometimes the people that need the most are the ones that don't
have enough money to invest in it.

Since we received so many applies from all over the world we decided to expand
it and let other people do it too.

Join now to start your new adventure, and if you join with your friends you
can get up to 50% discount!

We can't wait to hear what you think. Send us an e-mail — hello@fordesign.io —
or drop a comment here.

️

— Ana & Tiago

